# Focus [ Dark Hitch ]



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]A1PqBFHoeTA[/YOUTUBE]



			
				Synopsis said:
			
		

> Nicky Spurgeon is a seasoned con-man, who becomes romantically involved with a young attractive woman, while introducing her to the tricks of his con man trade, she gets too close for comfort and he abruptly breaks it off. Three years later, the former flame—now an accomplished femme fatale—shows up in Buenos Aires — as opposing sides of the same scam; a billionaire international race car owner. In the midst of Nicky's latest, very dangerous scheme, she throws his plans for a loop...and the consummate con man off his game.



Will Smith with a White Girl.   

Looks kind of cheap, though. But dat Robbie.  
​


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

Detective hatin' on interracial love? Not a good look


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 12, 2014)

Is this the chick Will Smith been hitting on the side?


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Detective hatin' on interracial love? Not a good look



LOL, wut Stunna?

No, my use of the  emote indicated the opposite to your sentiment.

Also, dude, I helped you land Megan. Why would I do that if I was against your Oreo union? 





			
				Jerusalem said:
			
		

> Is this the chick Will Smith been hitting on the side?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

I figured that was also an option


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2014)

Stunna said:


> I figured that was also an option



I'm still hurt that you would even consider me to even have that kind of mindset, though.

I mean, how long have we known and interacted with each other for?

Damn it, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2014)

don't feel bad; I was being facetious anyway


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2014)

Stunna said:


> don't feel bad; I was being facetious anyway



You were supposed to respond to my overdramatic response, with a similar one, including a lot of "B-B-But Detective!" and    's


----------



## dream (Feb 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PjuDR9dpiR4[/YOUTUBE]

Easily my favorite trailer for this movie and the one that made me decide to watch it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm surprised Detective didn't go on and on about how popular interracial dating is in canada.


Anyway, I'll watch anything Robbie's in.


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2015)

I saw a screening last week. It was actually pretty good & funny.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2015)

Will channeling his fresh princes suave days

now with white bitches, now that he rich as fuck


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 22, 2015)

He pretty much just plays Will Smith though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 22, 2015)

so, p much every Smith performance then


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 28, 2015)

going to go check this out tonight

the trailer didn't really do much for me, but i have to support will smith


----------



## CA182 (Mar 1, 2015)

Saw the movie yesterday with a friend

Not gonna spoil anything but it was actually really really good, and I laughed alot more than I expected when watching it.

Would actually go and watch it again. Best thing I can say for it


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 4, 2015)

CA182 said:


> Saw the movie yesterday with a friend
> 
> Not gonna spoil anything but it was actually really really good, and I laughed alot more than I expected when watching it.
> 
> Would actually go and watch it again. Best thing I can say for it



there were some hilarious parts, but it was underwhelming overall


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Pacha Batofar said:


> there were some hilarious parts, but it was underwhelming overall



Agreed.  The romance aspect of it never really felt right to me and brought down the movie for me.  Seeing Will's character act jealous as fuck when he should normally be able to control himself more given the kind of person he is was cringe worthy.  Had it focused less on romance the movie would have felt better.  The movie was at its best when Smith was betting with that Asian dude during the football game.  More of that would have been a delight.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Agreed.  The romance aspect of it never really felt right to me and brought down the movie for me.  Seeing Will's character act jealous as fuck when he should normally be able to control himself more given the kind of person he is was cringe worthy.  Had it focused less on romance the movie would have felt better.  The movie was at its best when Smith was betting with that Asian dude during the football game.  More of that would have been a delight.



do you feel like the romance part was poorly written, or is it because his role was overshadowed by his personal life? i wouldn't have cared, if it fit better with the plot- it felt forced, awkward to me. 

the betting scene was one of my favourites; adrian martinez's character made the movie for me tbh


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 8, 2015)

Margot Robbie is kyptonite :


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2015)

Robbie had me weak; she woulda' been had my wallet.


----------

